

Pirate Bay account database compromised - dreur
http://isc.sans.edu/diary.html?storyid=9148

======
dreur
Direct link to article : [http://krebsonsecurity.com/2010/07/pirate-bay-hack-
exposes-u...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2010/07/pirate-bay-hack-exposes-user-
booty/)

